# PITMASTER BLEND FOR TURKEY?



## smokeitifugotit (Nov 27, 2013)

*Anyone ever try the Pitmaster blend of pellets on turkey?  I'm thinking of trying it tomorrow and wondering if I'll end up a hero or a zero.:biggrin:*
*Would appreciate any thoughts or experience prior to takin' the leap.

Thanks,
Fred*

Just a footnote to this;  I've been smoking our Thanksgiving turkey since about '85 and my family says this ones the best ever.  Soooo, I guess the pitmaster's a hit.













image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Nov 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Nov 28, 2013





.       :yahoo:


----------



## piaconis (Nov 27, 2013)

I've not used the pellets myself, so my advice is only on the wood used in it.

However, looking at the blend (hickory, cherry, maple), the only one that really sticks out is the hickory, which tends to give a stronger smoke flavor.  Since it is blended, it won't be as strong as smoking with pure hickory, but it will be more intense than an all fruit wood blend.

I'm sure some of the pellet boys can weigh in.


----------



## piaconis (Nov 27, 2013)

BTW - Go Browns!


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks there, Akron.  I agree that the blend may tone down the hickory.  My wife and daughter aren't too fond of hickory, so I thought I might get away with it with this blend.  I'll have to wait and see if someone that's used it knows for sure.  I also got with this delivery some of the "charcoal" pellets.  The ayatollah asked what I got them for.....unfortunately, the only answer I could come up with was...

"uhmmmmmm".  She immediately turned into Judge Judy and said.."uhmmmmm is not an answer".  So....could anyone chime in on what they use the charcoal pellets for?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanx,

Fred


----------



## piaconis (Nov 27, 2013)

I believe it's for a neutral flavor profile.  The process of making charcoal tends to strip wood of most of its discernible characteristics, leaving only the fuel behind.  If I were using it, I'd likely blend it to either mute the flavor of the other pellets, or to just provide neutral heat.


----------

